

Show HN: Framous - Your Photos. Your Personality. - swiil
https://framousapp.com

======
niqolas
Lovely design, but unfortunately loading times are super slow for me... The
header and footer loads fine, but the loading graphic for the middle section
was turning for approx. 60-90 seconds before the content loaded :(

Then, once the content is loaded, the animation between the "About Framous >
Select a layout > Select Photos > Select a Frame > Get Framous!" pages also
takes too long, which spoils the user experience in my opinion.

Great start though. If you can improve these issues, I think you will have a
really nice site.

~~~
berberous
Yes, super slow for me as well. Love the concept though!

------
shreeshga
Photos uploaded to Facebook are usually not in high resolution, do the prints
turn out well enough?

------
coryl
That is some really fantastic front end design.

------
kurtvarner
Loading time was fine for me. I was actually really impressed with the design
and animation. Great job for just launching.

However, I also was curious about the pricing. I couldn't even find it on your
FAQ page.

------
swiil
The collages are generated by us using the highest quality FB photos available
to us. Its printed at 300 dpi. The quality if coming from a decent camera can
be quite good. Even droid and iPhone images uploaded with the mobile client
are more than acceptable for most consumers.

Our plan is to integrate other image services over time.

Thanks for all the feed back!

If you want you can get a collage half off by usin the discount code
'friends2012'

Thanks

------
TWSS
You might want to consider a stepped permissions model for the Facebook auth.
Asking for a crapton of permissions up front before establishing any trust
with the user can be off-putting.

For example, get the email first, give users more info about pricing, how it
works, etc., then get photo permissions.

And don't ask for permissions you don't need. Why ask for access to my
friends' likes?

~~~
swiil
Like counts are used in photo sorting/selection. We are still testing that
feature.

~~~
TWSS
You can add more permissions later.

------
zalew
that's how it looks for me <http://i.imgur.com/edS1S.png>

------
drewblaisdell
I like your concept (and the name is great).

You are probably already doing this, but I would definitely a/b test the speed
of the animation on your landing page if you can. ~3 seconds seems like a lot
of transition time for me but I can see why it might not be if the data says
that it works.

------
winton
Created my frame, left the site, came back, and placed an order.

Did not realize framous had not saved my picture orientation properly. Emailed
to cancel order so I could place a new one. No response.

Now I will not be placing a new order at all.

~~~
swiil
Hey, we did respond and refunded your order. Sorry for the delay in that
response we were still getting our operations up and running.

Feel free to use the free code if you would be willing to give us another try.
We are sorry it wasn't an ideal experience.

------
sontek
This would be awesome except for the huge reliance on facebook. Facebook kills
the quality of the photos I take, I would prefer to upload high resolution
photos for print. Flickr integration would be more applicable for something
like this.

------
PStamatiou
Is there a pricing page?

------
ajaymehta
That front-end design is ridiculous. How did you do it?

------
geuis
Your site design for iOS vanishes. There's a brief flash of a colored
background and then no styling at all.

You need to list pricing info.

Another concern that you need to address is photo quality. Facebook really
chews up photos that are uploaded. I'm a photographer and despise what they do
to high quality images. I only upload for friends to view and it irks me
they'll never see images in their true form.

------
swiil
launched today

------
kposehn
Nice!

------
swiil
made with MongoDB

~~~
instakill
This is a strange thing to say.

------
rorrr
No pricing is a huge red flag for photo printing sites. It usually means it
costs something ridiculous compared to regular printing sites and even
expensive ones like MPix.

Your site took FOREVER to load, and then started blasting colorful
backgrounds, making the text in front unreadable.

~~~
swiil
Thanks for the feedback.

The price is 39.99

------
liquidityprov
Do you have an algo create the collage? Either way I could never see myself
using your service. Your site loads fine on iPad, but yeah it is slow.

------
startupcto
The wizard says: "Go away and come back tomorrow!"

